# Looking for a good mouse



## FenrirUlv (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok, so Im looking to buy a new mouse for gaming [put here because this is a hardware thing and a bit broader]. Im just wondering what some of the best options are with low latency and high precision. Im willing to go on the higher end as well but I simply dont know enough about it. If people could give me some good tips and send some links to some good ones Id be very thankful ^-^


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 17, 2012)

first you should ask yourself "How do i hold my mouse?"

palm grip
claw grip
fingertip grip

the best mouse for another person isn't the best mouse for you.  the best mouse is the mouse that perfectly fits in your hand. head to some computer stores and take a hold of the mouses on display to get a good idea of how it will feel

as for buttons, the left/wheel/right is really all you need, games don't design themselves for mouses with 10 buttons,  but a sensitivity switch works well for different games/play styles


----------



## FenrirUlv (Sep 17, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> first you should ask yourself "How do i hold my mouse?"
> 
> palm grip
> claw grip
> ...



Ive been looking mostly for precision though the ones Ive found that are high end are gaming mice that have come with programmable buttons and also can change the grip and shape of the mouse. Ive really liked that because I switch back and forth though Im mostly using fingertip grip. But like with my mouse I can feel a bit of latency with it and my actions even.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 17, 2012)

I've heard good things about the G9x, especially for claw and fingertip grips, and I'm thinking about getting it myself for gaming.
Right now I'm just using a cheap laptop mouse, the M505 which is actually quite good for everyday use. Pretty much anything from Logitech will be worth buying, imo.


----------



## FenrirUlv (Sep 17, 2012)

Anybody have a mouse from cyborg gaming?


----------



## Ames (Sep 18, 2012)

I personally use a Logitech g500.  It's an extremely versatile, comfortable, and awesome mouse for the price.  The adjustable weight feature is great (one thing I hate about Razer mice is their lack of this feature), and the sensor is pretty impressive.  
It doesn't look too fancy or anything, but what kind of fucking dumbass buys a gaming mouse for the looks?
But yeah you really can't go wrong with anything from Logitech.

Whatever you do, don't try to buy a used/refurbished gaming mouse.  I did that to save a couple bucks once, one of the stupidest things I've ever done.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't buy a Fierce Gaming mouse. They break/malfunction so easy. I'm looking at the Razor Naga. 12 side buttons for MMO skills and weapon switching on the fly. I also found it very precise and comfortable with interchangeable grips. I don't own one, but my friend owns one. It's a bit pricey, but it may be cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Ames (Sep 18, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> I'm looking at the Razor Naga. 12 side buttons for MMO skills and weapon switching on the fly. I also found it very precise and comfortable with interchangeable grips. I don't own one, but my friend owns one. It's a bit pricey, but it may be cheaper elsewhere.



I've used the Naga before.  It's alright, I suppose.  A little too light for my tastes, I'm afraid I'd accidentally fling it off my desk during hard sessions.  
Also imo the 12 side buttons are complete overkill unless you're solely using it for mmo gaming.  They can get in the way, especially if you're using a palm grip.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 18, 2012)

JamesB said:


> I personally use a Logitech g500.



My dad bought one of those (no he's not a gamer and he knows nothing about mice, he just like the size and shape -__-)
It can pretty much be only used in palm grip, maybe claw if you have really large hands. It really doesn't fit my hand, there's too much of an arch in the middle for my taste, and my pinky doesn't have room on the side, but I'm really not a fan of palm grip anyway so just my opinion :T But yeah it is a pretty damn enormous mouse lol


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 18, 2012)

A Gaming mouse seem to be a waste money that can be spent elsewhere. Seeing the prices on them is depressing.(not all since some are in the 20 dollar range).


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 18, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> A Gaming mouse seem to be a waste money that can be spent elsewhere. Seeing the prices on them is depressing.(not all since some are in the 20 dollar range).



I would say the $50-70 range is reasonable, $100+ is kind of absurd. <$40 is cheap
Mice are just expensive, period.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 18, 2012)

I want something more accurate and useful, that's what my tablet is for.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 18, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> I want something more accurate and useful, that's what my tablet is for.



That's what it's all about. Preference. I have a lot of games that could benefit from something like a Naga if I got it for a little less than what the fucking Razor site is asking. I'd pay $60-80 for something like that.

I couldn't use my tablet for a game. Hard. :<


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a Logitech G5 Refresh and I'm loving it. I actually got it for my 18th birthday from a friend of mine, so it's about 5 years old now and it's still going strong!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 18, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> That's what it's all about. Preference. I have a lot of games that could benefit from something like a Naga if I got it for a little less than what the fucking Razor site is asking. I'd pay $60-80 for something like that.
> 
> I couldn't use my tablet for a game. Hard. :<



I don't spend wads of money on games either. Specially when I see so much complaining going with it. It's like aren't games supposed to be fun?

I just get a mouse that does the job and is ergonomic but spend more on a desk because too many gamer kiddies will probably complain about their wrists in a few more years.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 18, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> I've heard good things about the G9x, especially for claw and fingertip grips, and I'm thinking about getting it myself for gaming.
> Right now I'm just using a cheap laptop mouse, the M505 which is actually quite good for everyday use. Pretty much anything from Logitech will be worth buying, imo.



I have a G9x and like it, but if you want extra buttons and such you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Ames (Sep 18, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> My dad bought one of those (no he's not a gamer and he knows nothing about mice, he just like the size and shape -__-)
> It can pretty much be only used in palm grip, maybe claw if you have really large hands. It really doesn't fit my hand, there's too much of an arch in the middle for my taste, and my pinky doesn't have room on the side, but I'm really not a fan of palm grip anyway so just my opinion :T But yeah it is a pretty damn enormous mouse lol




Eh, I use a fingertip grip and it's perfectly ergonomic for me.
I could see problems using a claw grip on it, though.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 18, 2012)

Lobar said:


> I have a G9x and like it, but if you want extra buttons and such you'll be disappointed.


It has 6 more buttons than the mouse I'm using now (well including the ones on the bottom)

If you really want a ton of buttons, get the G600 MMO lol
I don't really understand the whole button fetish, there's no way you can hit all of those by muscle memory alone.


----------



## Ames (Sep 18, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> It has 6 more buttons than the mouse I'm using now (well including the ones on the bottom)
> 
> If you really want a ton of buttons, get the G600 MMO lol
> I don't really understand the whole button fetish, there's no way you can hit all of those by muscle memory alone.



That looks very similar to the Razer Naga.  Yeah, I think it's pretty stupid to put that many buttons on a mouse.  It's completely pointless.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a Logitech g500 myself. I think I managed to get it on sale at the time... I had a g9 before that which I got on staff at my old job. The g9 is a pain to use. Literally. It gave me serious cramps. My hands are pretty big, so the g500 is actually a really good fit. I love the contour of it, and it's got all the functions I need (back/forward buttons on the thumb, DPI control tucked to the corner on the index finger). Really, as long as the sensor is OK (and most of them should be fine), then it comes down to ergonomics and preference. Personally, I prefer ergonomics to bells and whistles as long as the performance is there (no skipping, smooth tracking, etc).

Quite frankly, anyone who uses a claw or fingertip grip on a mouse is just begging for carpal tunnel.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 19, 2012)

Runefox said:


> Quite frankly, anyone who uses a claw or fingertip grip on a mouse is just begging for carpal tunnel.



If you use fingertip grip on a small mouse with a gel wrist rest it's awesome and very, very comfortable. Though it does limit your mobility and sometimes keeps you from moving your cursor down without picking the mouse up. It's just what I'm used to. It feels like I'm controlling the mouse with my thoughts, where palm grip to me feels like driving a semi-truck :T

Though I agree that claw grip is awkward as hell and painful.


----------



## FenrirUlv (Sep 19, 2012)

Well I let this go on a little long without checking but oh well.
Greg, I was hoping to find something in that 60-80 ish range. If its worth it I wouldnt mind going to 90 even (If it means Ill have it for a long time). I havent owned a gaming mouse before but now that Ive switched to PC gaming my mouse really bothers me which is why I asked. Ive heard mixed reviews on Razer, but I know I wont go with the Naga (Palm grip is a big no for me, it feels uncomfortable for gaming). I go back and forth between claw and fingertip grip quite normally and it just feels normal to me now as well.

I think itll help to say what I play though too, mostly FPS games with some MMO (I also do racing games but I prefer a controller for that anyway). So what I need is the ability to make quick and precise movements the most as I play mostly on fast reactions. another thing that I am really looking for is a wheel that doesnt have that continuous scroll (When playing fps having that click makes it a lot easier when selecting weapons)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 19, 2012)

Check out www.razerzone.com for a full list of there mice.  Don't worry to much about the price you can find em cheaper by browsing around other websites.  I personally like my Logitech g9x.  It comes with weights that you can add or remove, you can customize the colors of the LEDs.  It's got 2 shells you can swap out. Ones like a mound shape and the other is kinda flat. The wheel button is metal so it has a nice feel to it, also has a feature to where the wheel button can run smooth, or your typical click.  It's a bit expensive though.


----------



## FenrirUlv (Sep 19, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Check out www.razerzone.com for a full list of there mice.  Don't worry to much about the price you can find em cheaper by browsing around other websites.  I personally like my Logitech g9x.  It comes with weights that you can add or remove, you can customize the colors of the LEDs.  It's got 2 shells you can swap out. Ones like a mound shape and the other is kinda flat. The wheel button is metal so it has a nice feel to it, also has a feature to where the wheel button can run smooth, or your typical click.  It's a bit expensive though.



I really dont care at all about LEDs :/ seems just like a flashy add on to make it more expensive. Ill check it out though just to be sure.


----------



## WolfsFang (Oct 4, 2012)

mmo 7, works with any hand style, has macro's for anything. Has removable weights on it, lots of customization on it, can change the pinky rest, the palm rest, can move the palm rest up/down for large/small palms, can move the thumb rest up and down. Great for fps/mmo/rts just anything you can throw at it. Its pricy (sure you can find one used) but well worth it for me! Some games i play with it, BF3, planetside 2, GW2, EvE online, and more that im to lazy to write.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826201003


----------



## Wezen (Oct 4, 2012)

I personally use the WoW Cataclysm Mouse. I've got small hands and I adjusted to this one easily. It's very sensitive (so much so my boyfriend hates it) and the buttons are all easily reached.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 6, 2012)

My boyfriend is a good mouse, but you'd have to get permission before using him ^^;


----------



## Purrrl (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry, just had to


----------



## Conker (Oct 7, 2012)

Logitech MX518 is what I use. It's so god damned comfortable, and it has two extra buttons which I've now come to the conclusion are a must have. You don't need a million buttons if you use ESDF, but an extra two don't hurt. Plus, they wind up being forward and backward when internet browsing.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, the forward/back thumb buttons are a must for me. Anything else requires moving the mouse for the back button or hitting backspace, all of which require herculean effort by comparison to the tiny thumb twitch required for those buttons.

Yes, I'm super lazy.


----------



## Ames (Oct 7, 2012)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, the forward/back thumb buttons are a must for me. Anything else requires moving the mouse for the back button or hitting backspace, all of which require herculean effort by comparison to the tiny thumb twitch required for those buttons.
> 
> Yes, I'm super lazy.



The forward/back thumb buttons on my g500 are a godsend.

Also that middle button below them I bound to control, so I CAN CTRL+CLICK WITH ONE HAND OMFG


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 8, 2012)

I use this

Five buttons, adjustable DPI, rubber thumb grip and nice on the hand.

Oh,  and it won't break your wallet like some of these 'gaming' mice will.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 8, 2012)

FenrirUlv said:


> I really dont care at all about LEDs :/ seems just like a flashy add on to make it more expensive. Ill check it out though just to be sure.


Well the cool thing about the diff colored LEDs is for setting up different profiles on the mouse if say your and your mate or friend whatever use it too,  color coded to each profile on the on board memory in the mouse.


----------

